# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Начисление з/п в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Украины", релиз 2.0.2.2 от 12.01.2017

## Олег Пиценко

При формировании ведомости на выплату в банк, суммы подтягиваются автоматически. При корректировке выплат (копейки) вручную, выплата не попадает в оборотно-сальдовую ведомость по 661 сч. и получается задолженность по з/п.
Как выйти из этой ситуации?

----------


## avm3110

Зарплата в оборотку попадает не из ведомости, а из регистра. Когда ручками корректируют ведомость - в регистре остается "старое" значение.

----------


## Олег Пиценко

> Зарплата в оборотку попадает не из ведомости, а из регистра. Когда ручками корректируют ведомость - в регистре остается "старое" значение.


а как тогда правильно сделать?

----------


## Олег Пиценко

> а как тогда правильно сделать?


Посмотрел... наверное надо корректировать регистры?

----------


## avm3110

> Посмотрел... наверное надо корректировать регистры?


Ну да, либо "тупо" (и не вполне правильно") через "Корректировка записей регистров", либо (что является правильно) через документы являющиеся регистраторами этих регистров. :dance:

----------


## Олег Пиценко

> Ну да, либо "тупо" (и не вполне правильно") через "Корректировка записей регистров", либо (что является правильно) через документы являющиеся регистраторами этих регистров. :dance:


А по поподробнее... где хоть смотреть "документы являющееся регистрами этих регистров..."

----------

